# litter box



## newhedgehog (Mar 27, 2013)

quick question... are all hedgehogs litter box trainable?


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

They don't use a litter box like a cat will. But some are pretty consistent about where they like to go so if your hedgehog has a routine you might be able to train him to use the litter box most of the time. Most people just use a shallow tray with paper towel or extra fleece under the wheel. Even a litter trained hedgehog will usually eliminate on the wheel as they run. Having the littler box under the wheel helps catch any run off and clean off little feet before they track everything onto the main liner. 

Just remember that you can't use kitty litter in a litter box. Paper towel or fleece is safest but some people use yesterday's news or care fresh in the litter box and that works as well. The only downside to a particle bedding is the risk of getting mites from it and the hedgehog might eat the pieces of bedding.


----------



## newhedgehog (Mar 27, 2013)

thank you! i was just wondering because mine keeps going everytime i take him out. he is still a baby so im sure it wont always be the case


----------



## reedwoman814 (Mar 4, 2013)

I saw it recommended that after you wake them for bonding time, you should give them a minute to relieve themselves. After all, we all have to use the bathroom when we wake up. Haha


----------



## sklock65 (Jan 9, 2013)

If he/she is just a baby it's likely to get much better! Henry popped and peed a ton when handling him at the beginning. He even peed all over my boyfriend when he held him for the first time and we always joke that it was actually Henry that picked us! Haha! Anyways now months later he doesn't go nearly as often and we have learned how to spot the signals in case it is about to happen on the carpet or something. A lot of nights at this point Henry will sleep in my lap a few hours in the evening and doesn't go to the bathroom at all while he is out of his cage. I was definitely hesitant from seeing how it was when we got him at 10wks old but it has improved so much! As for litter training we tried and while Henry wasn't totally cooperative he does always goes right under his wheel (I have watched him at night...he actually gets off the wheel and stands right by his wheel to pee) so we just use a single paper towel placed under the wheel and I switch it out every morning. Every hedgie is different but chances are you will be able to learn what will work best for your hedgie!


----------

